# Anyone ever heard of Griffin (sp)



## Fix-ie (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of this company? Let me know.


----------



## Fix-ie (Aug 2, 2010)

*Pics*

Just picked this frame up from a guy for 40 bucks. Its got Campnagnolo drop outs on the front a rear and it has a Campnagnolo sticker on it.


----------



## Fix-ie (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry forgot to attach pic. Pics Below.


----------



## Fix-ie (Aug 2, 2010)

Pics Below:


----------

